# Kayak spearfishing



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone spearfish from a kayak? I'm considering eventually trying some freedive spearfishing from my yak and I'd be interested in picking the brain of anyone who scuba dives from a kayak or freedive spearfishes offshore in 40-70ft of water.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been kayak spearing (scuba) a few times in Destin area. There are a lot of artificial reefs there within a mile of shore and about 50-70 feet to the sand. Okaloosa has a really good website detailing their public reefs in order of when they were placed. http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html

If you have Google earth, this is an AMAZING site to add spots to google earth.
http://destinsharks.com/

For pensacola area, you can add find the MBT spots to add to google earth as well


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been kayak spearing (scuba) a few times in Destin area. There are a lot of artificial reefs there within a mile of shore and about 50-70 feet to the sand. Okaloosa has a really good website detailing their public reefs in order of when they were placed. http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html

If you have Google earth, this is an AMAZING site to add spots to google earth.
http://destinsharks.com/

For pensacola area, you can add find the MBT spots to add to google earth as well


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I have all the numbers for the public reefs. I'm interested in talking about the problems, lessons learned, and special considerations for doing it... those types of things. I'm very comfortable in the water... lots of experience scuba diving, I've been freediving to a confirmed 75ft, I kayak fish out in the gulf quite often, but I've never dove from a kayak in this area or spearfished. . 

I guess I'm looking to hear some advice on doing it, even better, find others who have experience to do it with. Some of my concerns are things like.... just how big of a fish is too big for freedive spearing? I'm ruling amberjacks out for the time being. Any worries with sharks nearby if I have to surface with a fish on the stringer or on the line? I guess to me it seems that a firm presence and awareness around sharks is important but moving away from them and breaking the surface might peak their interest unintentionally. Especially if you have dinner with you. Do you wear a weight belt and how much weight would you use? I've thought that 2-4 pounds could help. Years ago I did it once with 2 pounds on and it wasn't a huge help or hinderance, but it does change things some.

Maybe I need to spear a few fish on scuba first, but maybe not.


----------

